# Echolot X-97 oder eagle FishMark 480 ???



## Tinsen (21. Mai 2004)

hi,

das die auflösung beim fishmark größer ist, habe ich noch mitbekommen.

kann mir sonst jemand unterschiede erklären oder mir sagen, welches von beiden das "bessere" ist?

ich kapier das generell mit den geberwinkeln nicht !  #t 

ist dan nun ein winkel von 20-60 ° selbst einstellbar über menu oder ist der geberwinkel "fest" und nur durch "hardware-austausch" des gebers an sich möglich?

aaach, was kauf ich nur ......


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Echolot X-97 oder eagle FishMark 480 ???*

Für welche zwecke soll das Echolot denn sein? Wenn Du es für Norwegen und da große Tiefen einsetzen willst bist Du mit einem DF Gerät besser bedient. Die Geräte von Eagle und Lowrance sind fast gleich. Eagle ist die etwas abgespeckte und günstigere Version. Das X-97 hat mit max. 3000Watt die größere Sendeleistung gegenüber dem Eagle FishMark480 (max. 1500Watt). Jedoch ist beim Eagle die Auflösung 480x480 größer als beim Lowrance 320x320. Das Lowrance wird aber sicher auch teurer sein als das Eagle, bei Askari im Katalog kostet das Lowrance 575.00€ das Eagle kostet bei Fischfinder-Shop 369,00€. 

Zum Sendewinkel sei noch gesagt das man den nicht einsellen kann. Das macht das Gerät selber, je nach Wassertiefe. Ist es falch ist der Winkel groß (max. 60°) und je tiefer es wird um so kleiner wird der Winkel (bis min. 20°).


----------



## Jirko (22. Mai 2004)

*AW: Echolot X-97 oder eagle FishMark 480 ???*

hallo tinsen #h

im grunde genommen sind beide modelle fast identisch (baulich kommen eagle und lowrance eh aus der gleichen schmiede). die einzigen unterschiede sind folgende:

das x-97er:
- 3.000 watt spitzenleistung
- 10er grayline
- 320er x 320er auflösung

fishmark 480er:
- 1.500 watt spitzenleistung
- 16er grayline
- 480er x 480er auflösung.

der einzige vorteil des 480er liegt in der 16er grayline (noch genauere grautonabstufung = besseres finden von fischen in unterständen und noch bessere unterscheidung von schwächeren zu starken echos) bzw. in der höheren bildschirmauflösung.

bedingt durch die weitaus schwächere leistung, aber der höheren auflösung und der 16er grayline, ist das fishmark besser für den einsatz in unseren binnengewässern geeignet, da es hier nicht primär um die tiefe, sondern eher um die detailtreue der darstellung und der umgewandelten echos geht - beides erfüllt das 480er besser als das x-97er!

in norwegen ist das x-97er wiederum erste wahl, da es ein weitaus höhere sendeleistung hat und demzufolge auch tiefer loten kann.

wenn du in norwegens fjorden und im nordmeer nicht tiefer als 100m fischen möchtest, würde ich dir aus beiden das 480er fishmark empfehlen. soll es tiefer gehen, nimm das x-97er. soll es noch tiefer gehen , nimm stuffels rat an und ziehe ein DF-lot in erwägung.

das x-97er lotet bis max. 300m (unter optimalen bedingungen: fester untergrund, wenig trübung, geringerer salzgehalt etc. - ich bin mit meinem selbst schon bis auf 270m mit ner feinsten grayline gekommen).

die geberwinkel kannst du manuell beeinflussen, indem du den automatikmodus der empfängerempfindlichkeit rausnimmst und die empfindlichkeit manuell justierst. im automatikmodus wird der geberwinkel, je nach wassertiefe (siehe stuffels posting) selbst definiert. im manuellen modus kannst du diesen durch die einstellung der empfängerempfindlichkeit beeinflussen. faustregel hierbei, je höher die empfindlichkeitseinstellung, desto höher der geberwinkel (in abhängigkeit von der wassertiefe und der sendeleistung des lotes!) #h


----------



## Tinsen (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Echolot X-97 oder eagle FishMark 480 ???*

hi ihr beiden,

das sind doch mal aussagen ! vielen dank.
da ich in der regel nur für 2 wochen im jahr nach norge düse und dann auch noch mit family, auf tiefseekeulen (noch) nicht stehe, sondern eher das spinnangeln mit leichtem bis mittelschwerem gerät bevorzuge und das echo hauptsächlich bei uns im müggelsee und co. einsetzen will, werde ich mich wohl für das 480er entscheiden.

wollte aber vorher noch nen rat aus´m board haben.

danke.


----------

